# Game #54: Dallas Mavericks (39-16) @ Phoenix Suns (27-26) - 2/17



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Game just started. 

Maybe they can get a nice win heading into the break and for my bday with me watching haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Starting off well. Suns up 10-6 with 8:22 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow, off the in bounds, Hill just went straight in for the dunk, no one defending.


Mavs on a 17-7 run now though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

smh dumb pass by Frye.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

God Nash is amazing. Shame no one hit those shots though off those passes.


28-25, Mavs after 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Start Gortat.


Dragic just had a nice feed to him streaking down the lane and in for the layup.


Dragic with some hustle now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

39-32, Mavs 7:54 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Almost like the Suns consist of Nash and a bunch of monkeys. Nash hit Frye on fast break for potential easy score and goes through his hands. Then nice dish to Hill and blows the layup.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

94-92, Mavs 5:16 left. Suns were down 7 or 8 earlier in the qrter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ugh.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont get it, why dont the Suns just buy VC out or trade him? They are loaded at the wing spots.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Our front office is dumb. 

They've been trying to deal Jchill or Pietrus, but apparently, they don't wanna wreck chemistry too much.


----------

